# What`s your fuel consumption?



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello!

Could you please write down your car`s fuel consumption. I need this for my website statistics.

Example:
E39 540i/6, 26mpg (or 11L/100km), 15 degrees / fahrenheits (average temperature of your country), Florida/USA (location), 60% city, 40% highway (where you drive).

Thanks a lot! :thumbup:


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

E39 540i/6, 21.5 mpg, 80 F avg, Florida/USA, 30% city, 70% highway, FREQUENT SPIRITED DRIVING.

BE SURE TO POST YOUR SITE URL.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

E39 540iT, 18 mpg, 80 F avg, Orange County, CA/USA, 75% city, 25% highway

-Mark


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

E39, 520iT :eeps: , 13l/100, 12C, Finland (Eastern Europe), 60% city/40% highway.


.


----------



## Ghost Runner (Nov 13, 2004)

540i six speed
23.5 mpg commuting - 27 highway trip
Mature, fast, smooth driving
Louisville KY - 70degrees F


----------



## pwalk (Mar 2, 2004)

E39 525i/6, 24 mpg, 80 degrees, Florida/USA, 50% city, 50% highway, (31 mpg 100% highway), heavy on the gas pedal


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

E39 528iT, 23 mpg, 7C, 50% city 50% highway (26.5mpg 100% hwy)

my other BMWs in case you are gathering more than E39s  :
E46 330xi, 26 mpg, 7C, 40% city 60% highway (30mpg 100% hwy)
K1200RS moto, 49 mpg, 7C, 10% city 90% highway


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*E39 98 540i 18.8 highway*

new jersey shore area...


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

E39 Lake Tahoe 80% Almost Legal City/20% Aggressive Mountain Highway Average 21MPG 87 Octane at +5000 feet


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

seattle, WA; 50' F average now days 
1999 528i
5spds
sports package
87oct gasoline

i've been getting 26mph average from highway & local drives.


----------



## AuthorJim (Jul 29, 2004)

E39 528i, 22mpg city, 27 mpg highway, Metro New York


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You guys drive like pansies. 

My average is 13.1.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You guys drive like pansies.
> 
> My average is 13.1.


Nah, I drove one trip back in the 330 on the NY Thruway where I filled the car near Rochester, ran 75-100mph in a pack of cars from Syracuse almost to Albany (I don't normally recommend doing this - the NY State Troopers must have been sleeping that day!) and filled up again just over the Mass Line. For the tank: average speed was 87mph, mileage was 27.4 mpg. I love that car! :banana:


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You guys drive like pansies.
> 
> My average is 13.1.


Thank you! I know I don't exactly have a light foot, but seeing everyone else's great mileage was beginning to depress the cr*p out of me. uch:

I'm averaging around 17.5/18mpg _according to the OBC_, but it's wrong. When it comes time to fill up, I'm actually averaging between 15/16 (65% hwy and 35% city) in my "gas guzzling" Sport. :smokin:


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

2000 540 Sport/Step, 16mpg, 15F, SF/CA, 50/50, 91+ octane, unleaded fuel, leaded foot


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Thank you guys .. keep up the good work .. :thumbup: 

87 octane? :dunno: 
We use 95/98 - it's recommended in the service manual ...

Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Averaged 18.5MPG over the last 25K miles with a relatively heavy foot and about 30%highway driving. 2000 540/6sp with 3.15 diff, CAI, Eisenmann exhaust and GIAC DME program.

Steve D


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

gerchy said:


> Thank you guys .. keep up the good work .. :thumbup:
> 
> 87 octane? :dunno:
> We use 95/98 - it's recommended in the service manual ...
> ...


Knock knock

Who's there?

Theirenginesprobly

Theirenginesprobly who?

Theirenginesprolby knockencuztheydidn'treadtheowner'smanualclosenough.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL. That's funny. I never understand people who buy BMW's and then use cheap gas. That's like buying Crystal wine glasses to drink kool-aid. :dunno:


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

this booklet is the same as german`s ...










Need a translation? :smokin:


----------

